# Someone has to want to go AJ fishing!!



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Is there not one person that goes out for AJ's during the winter? Would really like to get out!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'd be there right now but it seems mother nature is PMS'ing right now!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Cold and rough


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

There was only 2 days in the month of Dec. that boats could get out..


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

we've had very good luck fishing for AJ's in the winter. To me, they seem easier to catch. Not sure if it is from lack of bait but, if you can get some live baits, they are not a problem to catch on the bigger wrecks with some high relief. You just have to be able to go when the seas will let you.


----------



## Fishwillie (Nov 7, 2013)

*AJ Fishing*

I'm new to the area from Seattle. Have the boat, the time and would like to catch an AJ but could use a lesson in fishing the area. I'm out of Pensacola looking to fish tomorrow.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

I am addicted to jigging for AJ's, live bait works but the excitement from jigging is unmatched for me. Sent you a PM Fishwillie


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

I know the weather sucks but man it really sucks that today will be so nice and all I have to look forward to is going to hang a fan. If anyone ever needs an extra I will be all about helping out with all the normal exp.


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Fishwillie said:


> I'm new to the area from Seattle. Have the boat, the time and would like to catch an AJ but could use a lesson in fishing the area. I'm out of Pensacola looking to fish tomorrow.


Let us know how it went!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I will chip in on fuel, if anyone decides to go and I am also willing to keep any sharks off your bait/catch.


----------



## Fishwillie (Nov 7, 2013)

Didn't get out. I hit the pass and swells were 5' plus.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Fishwillie said:


> Didn't get out. I hit the pass and swells were 5' plus.


I heard they weren't very pleasant...patience will pay off


----------

